# How Old Are You Mummies??



## MUM0FTW0

I am just curious of everyone's ages on here,how many of you have more than one LO and who planned their LO? I see such a wide variety and it just made me a little nosy and curious that's all haha:flower: I'm 18 expecting my second,and I was 14 with my first :dohh: anyone else in a similar boat?


----------



## emmylou92

I was 17 when we started TTC Hollie and 17 when I fell pregnant with her 
I was 18 when I gave birth to her. I was 18 when we started TTC babygirl and 18 wephen 
I fell pregnant, i'm now 19 and will be 19 when i give birth, I turn 20 in august. 

Both girls have the same daddy, whome Im marrying soon.


----------



## 17thy

I had turned 17 a month before I got pregnant with my first. I had her at 17.
After she turned a year old DH and I decided we wanted another and began NTNP, until we started actively ttc for 2 weeks before i got my bfp. So I was 18 when I conceived him. I will be 19 when I give birth. :)

Both have the same daddy, we're married.


----------



## KelseyRose05

I was 17 when I became pregnant, on LoestrinFE but missed two days due to having a cold and forgot. Threw everything off I suppose. I turned 18 in October and will be 18 when he is born.

FOB and I are together, living together, and talking about getting married when we can afford a nice wedding. Talked about getting married before I became pregnant though.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I was 17 when I became pregnant, I am 18 now and will be when he is born. Me and OH had talked about NTNP when I was done with college because he wants a family, we also discussed marriage and such a little before we had found out. We are together now and live together usually except he is going to school in his hometown so is staying there til mid April, and we will marry when we are both ready for it. We've been close friends for almost six years but want to make sure this relationship really works before marrying, plus he wants a big wedding :haha: I have PCOS and am not supposed to be able to conceive without fertility treatment, but by some miracle through that and birth control we did.


----------



## Harli

I have two & am 17. :flower:


----------



## erinlena

i'm 21 now =) 
i was pregnant with my little girl harmony when i was 17 and had her 8 days before my 18th birthday. =) i was pregnant last year and had a miscarriage after that my husband and i we're devastated and tried for another and here i am again. will be finding out the gender next week. yay!
my kids have different dads but you couldnt tell. =) my husband loves my daughter like she was his own. she knows her dad and actively sees him but accepts josh (hubby) as her second daddy. i couldn't wish for it to work out any better =)


----------



## irmastar

I was 15 when I fell pregnant with my son and 16 when I had him. I had just turned 23 when I fell pregnant with babygirl and will 23 when she borns. Different dads and not ashamed lol


----------



## leoniebabey

i was 16 when i fell pregnant and had my 1st
im 18 now but will be 19 when i have this baby
neither were planned


----------



## x__amour

18 while pregnant, 19 when I had her, 20 now. :flower:


----------



## Mickey1994

I'm was 17 when I got pregnant and I'll be 17 when Gabriel is born. He will be my first and he wasn't planned.


----------



## Droplette

I am 18 and this is my first :)


----------



## mommy2bee416

I was 18 when I got pregnant and I'll still be 18 when my son is born. My birthday is 3 weeks after my induction. This pregnancy wasn't planned, but he is wanted and loved.


----------



## KiwiMOM

We were both 18 when I got pregnant and now both 19, I got off the pill after it made me super depressed to give my body a break and was due back on a different pill once my next period started.. it didn't :haha:


----------



## juicyrainbows

I got pregnant when I was 15 with my 18 year old OH, I had a miscarriage which devastated me so OH and I decided to try again. I am now 16 and pregnant, OH is 19, I'll still be 16 when LO is born. Kinda starting to think this was bad planning but there's nothing we can do now /:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

irmastar said:


> I was 15 when I fell pregnant with my son and 16 when I had him. I had just turned 23 when I fell pregnant with babygirl and will 23 when she borns. Different dads and not ashamed lol

Me either!! My OH has been around since I was pregnant with my first and he has raised him this whole time..and they look identical so its a bonus hahaha,nothing to be ashamed of,I'd rather it be this way then my children have the same douche bag "father" :flower:


----------



## Xjssc

I fell pregnant at 16 and I am now 17... First, unplanned baby. lol


----------



## jrwifey18

I'm 18 and will be 19 when I have him or her and yes lil one was planned and has come almost a year after we gt engaged


----------



## MarissaFaith

I was technically 15 when I got pregnant but I'm 16 now and will be when he is born. I didn't even find out I was pregnant until 2 days after my 16th birthday. 
OH turns 18 three weeks before due date.
He will be my first baby.
It wasn't planned, but we weren't preventing pregnancy at all.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm 21 and I have two :) I was 18 when I first got pregnant, 19 when she was born then just after I turned 20 we started TTC.


----------



## fl00b

I had suspicions I was pregnant + got a positive and a negative test. i got told to come off the pill as it was that which was probably interfering with the tests (what a load of bollox that was!) but got a negative + i kind of forgot to get back on the pill :haha:

i was 17 when i fell pregnant, and my EDD's 12 days after my 18th birthday so who knows what could happen!


----------



## xxchloexx

I was 19 when i had my lo xxxx


----------



## ashleypauline

18 when i got pregnant, turned 19 two months after and will be 19 when he is born!


----------



## MumToBe2012

I was 18 when I got pregnant and am now 19 and will be 19 when my little girl is born.


----------



## ClairAye

16 when I got pregnant, turned 17 two months later, so (obviously lol) will be 17 when he/she arrives :)


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

I'm 18 years old & pregnant with my first :) I'll be 19 when she's born , it was not planned but we're excited


----------



## palacemommy

I'm 21 and just found out I'm pregnant with first. Guess I don't really classify as a teen but definitely feel a lot younger than most moms I see.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

ClairAye said:


> 16 when I got pregnant, turned 17 two months later, so (obviously lol) will be 17 when he/she arrives :)

Are you staying team yellow till LO is born by the way? I noticed how far along you were and you said he/she?


----------



## Abby_

I was 18 when i fell pregnant, will be 19 when i pop him out. Wasn't planned, but i love him more than anything!


----------



## devon_91x

Got pregnant at the beginning of November when i was 19, then turned 20 in December.


----------



## BethHx

I was 18 when i fell pregnant & will be 19 when she is born. Been with my partner nearly 2 years and he will be 20 when she is born.
I was on 2 contraceptive pills a day but due to being ill they didn't work. So she wasn't planned but i can't imagine my life without her now :)


----------



## rhdr9193..x

18 when I was pregnant and and am turning 19 18 days after little man is due. X


----------



## wanaBmummy

i'm 21, married and will be 22 by the time baby is here x


----------



## jamies girl

i got pregnant at 16, im now 17 and will be 17 when i give birth :) x


----------



## tryin4baby

17 when i fell pregnant, 18 now. she was planned and im still with FOB :)

xx


----------



## mummyat18

Im 18 became pregnant at 18 and will be 18 when the babys born ( september 18 ) unless godforbid i go 2 weeks over due lol. My OH is 22 and wil be 22 when babies here altho this is his second child. His daughter will have same bday if the baby is born on due date  :) she will turn 5.


----------



## Jessy16

I'm 16, I will be 17 when the baby is here. I'm not with FOB but he will be 18 when the baby arrives.


----------



## mommy3times24

I had my first when I was 18, my second at 20, my third at 23, and my 4th at 25. We have 3 girls and are prego with a boy. All babies have the same daddy and we have been together for nearly 9 years and just got married last month!
having babies at 18 was scary but i never regret any choice ive made. My husband is a very loving helpful father.


----------



## pinkribbon

19 when I fell pregnant with Jake, 20 when he was born. I'm now 21 and will be 22 when he/she arrives :)


----------



## megrenade

18 when I got pregnant, 19 when I have him.


----------



## lovemybabaa

16 when got preganant and 17 now and will be 17 when max comes :D xx


----------



## lola_90

I was 20 when me and my fiance started ttc, 21 when I feel pregnant and will be 22 when i give birth :flower:


----------



## McFlorey

Pregnant with my first baby and I'm 17, will be 18 when I give birth. :)


----------



## GirlRacer

I'm 18 years old but will be 19 when I have my son. I turn 19 on the 3rd April and Joshua is due on the 16th May. xx


----------



## Babybbumbleb

17 when I fell pregnant and 18 now and I'll be 18 when I give birth to her and will be 19 in January.... Me and OH live together and talking about getting married later on


----------



## Mummy1995

16 when pregnant, turn 17 in June, will be 17 when I have LO, they were a pleasant little suprise :) x


----------



## danni94

I am 17, expecting no. 2 :) x


----------



## ashlinn

I'm 20 and this will be my first... although I guess I was 19 when we conceived. It was TOTALLY unplanned.. I was actually on BC so I don't know exactly how that happened haha. My OH is 28 (will be 29 when little bean arrives) and has an 8 year old who doesn't live with us but he sees frequently!


----------



## ChesMik4eva

I was 19 when I fell pregnant and and will be just 20 when he's born.

My OH will be about to turn 26. His son previous relationship will be 6 when I give birth :flower:

Bubba was very much planned and wanted, we've been together for 2 years.


----------



## amandapanda1

i'm 18 and will still be 18 when giving birth to my little man :D


----------



## _lilmommy_

I am 14, will be 15 friday 
:pink:


----------



## jellybean90

I was 20 when I got pregnant the first time which sadly ended in miscarriage. I am now 21 and will still be 21 when bubs is born :)


----------



## LittleAngel_x

17 when i fell pregnant, will be 17 when i give birth to LO and 18 the next month!


----------



## Muppet

I'm 17, will be 18 5 weeks after my EDD. OH is 21 a week before our due date our bean is a little surprise but we are very excited already


----------



## blamesydney

I'm 16, and FOB just turned 19 last week.


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm 20.
Married at 17, ttc number 1 at 17 fell pregnant at 18 had Delilah at 19.
TTC number 2 at 20 fell pregnant straight away and miscarried in feb, ttc straight away after and found out I was pregnant again march this year. I will be 21 when this one is born :).


----------



## MrsEngland

HA just realised I will of spent part of my 18th, 19th, 20th and 21st years pregnant :haha:


----------



## wanaBmummy

lola_90 said:


> I was 20 when me and my fiance started ttc, 21 when I feel pregnant and will be 22 when i give birth :flower:

same as me :) x


----------



## Linzi_x

i was 19 when i fell pregnant and now i'm 20 :) will be having her in 3 and a bit months <3 first time mum.


----------



## beanzz

I was 18 when I conceived and gave birth. Turned 19 yesterday :)


----------



## MUM0FTW0

beanzz said:


> I was 18 when I conceived and gave birth. Turned 19 yesterday :)

Well in that case happy birthday!!!!:bunny:


----------



## chanelle92

I was 18 when I fell pregnant and 19 when I gave birth :)


----------



## haydenmummy

i was 15 when i fell pregnant and we wasn't trying i was only with my OH for two weeks when we had a drunken night and things happened and my son was conceived and i was 16 when i had him and now im 19 and pregnant again with my second and i am still with my OH almost 4 years now xx


----------



## SummerFairy

I'm 17 but will be 18 when I deliver.


----------



## MummyLaura93

I'm having my baby in August and I'm 18! It's my first LO and the daddy and I have been together for a year and a half. It wasn't planned but we're both very much excited, we have so much support. I'm 20 weeks now :) xx


----------



## xxtweak18xx

I found out i was pregnant with my baby girl Arrabella when i was 17 yrs old but im 18 now and she is 2 months.
 



Attached Files:







bellasprint.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LarLar

I'm 18 with my first :) would never have imagined getting pregnant so young but life doesn't always go to plan. :) Super excited now!


----------



## MUM0FTW0

LarLar said:


> I'm 18 with my first :) would never have imagined getting pregnant so young but life doesn't always go to plan. :) Super excited now!

Hey,that's not THAT young...you coulda been in middle school still,like Me with my first hahaha but I'm sure you're glad that's not the case:haha:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

haydenmummy said:


> i was 15 when i fell pregnant and we wasn't trying i was only with my OH for two weeks when we had a drunken night and things happened and my son was conceived and i was 16 when i had him and now im 19 and pregnant again with my second and i am still with my OH almost 4 years now xx

Aww what a romantic little story :kiss:


----------



## LarLar

MUM0FTW0 said:


> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> I'm 18 with my first :) would never have imagined getting pregnant so young but life doesn't always go to plan. :) Super excited now!
> 
> Hey,that's not THAT young...you coulda been in middle school still,like Me with my first hahaha but I'm sure you're glad that's not the case:haha:Click to expand...

I suppose it's not haha my mum fell pregnant at 15 with my older brother. But i had always said no children til i have my job and everything and i'm 26-28! lol but yeah it was unexpected but a nice surprise once i finally came to terms with the fact i'm going to be a mum :) now all i can do is smile at the thought of it.


----------



## JadeaSN95

I was 16 when I LO was conceived. I am 17 now and will still be 17 when LO arrives. And they weren't planned but are now very much wanted!


----------



## JJandPix

I was 18 when I fell pregnant and should be 19 when she's born but her due dates only a week after my birthday so she could come early. x


----------



## tentoes92

19 when concieved, will be 20 when he/she is born :)


----------



## SusannLynnn

15 when my first was conceived 16 when I had him. 17 when this one was conceived and will still be 17 when I have him / her. Neither were planned but I wouldnt trade them for the world :cloud9:

However, I will be pissed if my new birth control fails AGAIN !!! lol :dohh:


----------



## kerryann24

24 now got pregnant with my daughter when I was 15 she's nine this year , had my son when I was 19 he will be six this year currently trying for number 3 :) x best thing I done having my kids young :)


----------



## Harrise7

19 when I fell pregnant, and baby's due date is the 7th of December, which is 16 days before my 20th birthday! So fingers crossed I'll have a brand new baby for my birthday, and for Christmas :happydance:


----------



## edgybeautyx

I am 19 i'll be 20 29th of this month


----------



## lovemybabaa

beanzz said:


> I was 18 when I conceived and gave birth. Turned 19 yesterday :)

Happy Birthday For The Other Day :hugs: x


----------



## Amber4

I was 19 when conceived. I turned 20 on 31st March :flower:


----------



## Angelbabymama

19 when i concieved lo and I'm 20 now :) xx


----------



## Somanynames

I too am 19. Will be 20 in Oct. (by the time my little one will be here)


----------



## AddidasBoo

im 17 pregnant with my first and will be just gone 18 when he or she is born :):baby:


----------



## KateyCakes

I was 18 when pregnant, 19 when I had her and 20 now.


----------



## Mummy2B21

I was 21 when I got pregnant witg my son and 22 when i had him.

I feel it was tge perfect age for me as I had from 15-21 out partying, clubbing ect and by time I had my son i was ready and happy to give it up . My son was planned also.


----------



## Hannah :)

It must of been a couple of weeks before I turned 19 that I got pregnant with my first, had her at 19 obvs :) had an eptopic pregnancy at 20, started ttc this baby at 21 and I'll be 22 when I give birth :)

X


----------

